# Illustrator 10 offene Pfade



## johann_79 (6. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,

 habe ein Problem mit 2 Einzelpfaden, die sich in einem Punkt treffen und abhängig von der Konturstärke mehr oder weniger überlappen. Manchmal ist es ja nicht möglich einen Pfad zu schließen, gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit zwei Punkte zu verschmelzen oder muss man das anders machen?

  Vielen Dank im Voraus

  Gruss Johann


----------



## thoru (7. November 2004)

Wenn du die Pfade gleicher Kontutstärke miteinander verbinden möchtest, brauchst du
nur die beiden letzten Knotenpunkte markieren und sie mit STRG+J miteinander verbinden.
Letzteres findest du auch im Menü Objekt\Pfad\Pfad zusammenfügen.
Möchtest du aber Pfade mit unterschiedlicher Konturstärke miteinander verbinden so wirst
du auf die gleiche Weise vorgehen können, nur das der eine die Konturstärke des anderen
annimmt. Markieren kannst du die Punkte mit dem weißen Pfeil und der SHIFT-Taste.

cu
thoru


----------



## nutron (11. November 2004)

thoru hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Möchtest du aber Pfade mit unterschiedlicher Konturstärke miteinander verbinden so wirst
> du auf die gleiche Weise vorgehen können, nur das der eine die Konturstärke des anderen
> annimmt. Markieren kannst du die Punkte mit dem weißen Pfeil und der SHIFT-Taste.
> 
> ...


 Besteht die Möglichkeit zubestimmen welche Konturstärke übernommen wird, oder macht das Illu. automatisch.

 MfG


----------



## thoru (11. November 2004)

Das macht der Illustrator automatisch und wie ich feststellen musste wird die Kontur vom
stärkeren Pfad übernommen.
Im nachhinein kann natürlich die Stärke der Kontur wieder geändert werden.

cu
thoru


----------

